# one year old won't drink or eat.



## TeirrahBea

My daughter just turned one on the 17th of this December, and she's started to teeth. 
She's been very clingy for two weeks before her birthday until now. She also cries a lot more. Her molars are coming through at the moment, which I think may be causing her some pain.
But since just before her birthday she's slowly gone off her food and milk. The past three mornings she's thrown up her milk, but then eats her breakfast fine. She's lost a lot of weight (visually she's skinnier so I am assuming) and she just wants to cuddle and relax all the time. 
For example, this morning she had a bottle (which she threw up), then she had some breakfast, and then for lunch she had a Nakd raw fruit bar. She wouldn't drink her milk or water from a bottle or beaker, but she just had a couple of sips of water from my cup. She wouldn't drink her milk from my cup. 

I don't know if this is normal, or if it has anything to do with teething, but I would be grateful for any insight. 

thank you.


----------



## FAB mama

My almost 1 year old is very clingy right now and teething I think. He's not eating very much (according to my mom who is worried about him). I'm not sure how much 1 year old's should eat really but he eats a little at each meal. He's breastfed and nursing normally and not throwing up anything. The clingy part might be normal, but the throwing up would concern me. Can you see a doctor about it?


----------



## Zephram

Throwing up like that is definitely not related to teething. Take her to a doctor if she continues doing that!


----------



## _jellybean_

I'd take her to see the doctor. Doesn't sound normal to me, and I do belief that when they lose weight, it can be concerning. Could be a virus though, bu I'd make an appointment. My pediatrician does same day sick visits.


----------



## Aoifesmum12

My lo's been the same though had a temp but only threw up the once.... I took her to the dr after her not eating properly for 2 weeks & they diagnosed her with oral thrush x hope all is better soon...I would defo go to the drs especially with Xmas coming...it's always harder to get appointments x


----------



## TeirrahBea

Thank you for all your replies. 

I stopped giving her milk in the morning on an empty stomach, and I've been giving her a bottle of water, followed by her break fast, which has milk in. She's much much happier and all of a sudden eating so much! She's also much less clingy now she's eating a lot. Next hurdle : stopping her stealing all the christmas chocolates!

It doesn't really surprise me as I can't eat or drink any dairy myself, as it causes me to have acne and lethargy.


----------



## jd83

Agree with the others, not eating is definitely normal for teething, especially with molars. My son just got 2 molars within the past 2 weeks, and both times went about 3 days with barely eating a thing. I was lucky to get him to eat an applesauce. 

However, throwing up is not related to teething. That woud concern me. Maybe she had a bit of a stomach bug? If it doesn't improve, I'd take her to get checked.


----------



## Xenia

That's good news....I think they do go off milk around the age of one, it's normal. maybe she'll have a little from a cup in between meals? my 14 month old has just been having a bottle of milk at bedtime for a few months now but she is starting to go off this now. She is getting used to having proper food during the day and doesn't need milk so much. She has also had a massive growth spurt recently, what with learning to walk so I'm constantly cooking for her. My three year old, on the other hand, doesn't have much of an appetite.


----------



## JASMAK

TeirrahBea said:


> My daughter just turned one on the 17th of this December, and she's started to teeth.
> She's been very clingy for two weeks before her birthday until now. She also cries a lot more. Her molars are coming through at the moment, which I think may be causing her some pain.
> But since just before her birthday she's slowly gone off her food and milk. The past three mornings she's thrown up her milk, but then eats her breakfast fine. She's lost a lot of weight (visually she's skinnier so I am assuming) and she just wants to cuddle and relax all the time.
> For example, this morning she had a bottle (which she threw up), then she had some breakfast, and then for lunch she had a Nakd raw fruit bar. She wouldn't drink her milk or water from a bottle or beaker, but she just had a couple of sips of water from my cup. She wouldn't drink her milk from my cup.
> 
> I don't know if this is normal, or if it has anything to do with teething, but I would be grateful for any insight.
> 
> thank you.

I would say that this is NOT normal teething behaviour. I think you should take your child in for a check up. If she is not drinking, she could become dehydrated, espesially when vomitting too. This may be classed as an emergecy. :hugs:


----------

